# TT



## john-c (May 7, 2008)

Can i ask why you want to do this? IMO there is no need to disconnect. I,m assuming the rods were put in place to lower the impedance and might not have a low enough reading on their own. Have you took Ze readings yet?
john-c


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

you would maybe be as well to leave the rods and interconnections bud,they could be there and linked together as john says for a reason.

Don't want to open a big can of worms :laughing:

Chris


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*OK*

TN-C system.


----------



## john-c (May 7, 2008)

Possibly a TN-C sytem but i suspect the main earthing is probably a rod system also, If it is the suppliers earth it could be one of 3 TNC,TNC-S or a TNS defo not a TT though, just taking as it was said a TT system and i,m assuming it has been verified what system it is?????/
john-c


----------



## Ted Glen (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I left the connections in. The Supply was a TT. Ive done the test and inspection now. All the readings are ok. :thumbup:


----------

